# Electric drywall sander



## DN Interiors (Mar 11, 2013)

I test ran a electric drywall sander from porter cable about 7-8 years ago, the thing was like trying to hang onto a rabid animal, was heavy, and even on the lowest setting, with 220grit, it left swirl marks no matter how gently I ran it. Everyone I talked to at the time had the same complaints.

I did a google search on electric drywall sanders today and see that there are a lot of fancy looking machines from a variety of companies.

Have the machines gotten any better? Anyone use them on a finish sand?
How I hate mindlessly pole sanding back and forth, hour after hour.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It takes practice, I bet you didn't do a great job the first time you used a zooka. Here is a vid of a P/C in action.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

They can be a bit vicious on soft muds, usually they need a quick pole sand to get rid of the swirly's.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Just need practice is all :thumbsup:. Start out with some 320 if you have too and just keep it moving. Like mentioned before the type of mud can make a difference so stay away from the super light stuff. We sand middle weight mud with 150 grit with no marks. You just have to do it right. Once you get a feel you will be off to the races!


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I got mine about 2 years ago.( about 20 years too late.i would ,nt be wthout it now. its the best tool I,v bought in many years.i do use only AP now because finish mud is too soft and scratches easyer.


----------



## jakester (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi DN we use 2 of them for final sanding, go to www.allwall.com and get the joest sandpaper 220 grit yellow with holes in it, never clogs and no swirls. good luck


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

jakester said:


> Hi DN we use 2 of them for final sanding, go to www.allwall.com and get the joest sandpaper 220 grit yellow with holes in it, never clogs and no swirls. good luck


 Thats right ,the joest sandpaper made my sander my best friend.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a job skimming walls coming up. I am new to the porta cable. What grit should I use after I get done skimming.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I have a job skimming walls coming up. I am new to the porta cable. What grit should I use after I get done skimming.


Well "A smooth finish" with the name you picked to use on this site, you would think you wouldn't need to sand:whistling2::jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I have a job skimming walls coming up. I am new to the porta cable. What grit should I use after I get done skimming.


 Use the swirl mark paper :thumbsup: Painters love it!!:yes:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

please PM me when you have a chance


----------

